

How Technology Wrecks the Middle Class - ctoth
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/08/24/how-technology-wrecks-the-middle-class/?gwh=4CDFBE246499183D8711226F308E94BD

======
jkhaxxe
Articles like this always remind me that here in the UK (or at least I) have a
very different view of what 'middle-class' means compared to the US.

This article implies that middle-class means jobs like radiology technician,
phlebotomist, nurse technician. Those don't strike me as middle-class
whatsoever!

To me middle-class means privately educated, own reserves of money, probably a
large house in the country as well as an apartment in the city, two kids, a
labrador and a Barbour quilted jacket: bankers, doctors, baristers etc.

Then beyond that people like the Duke of Westminster, Bill Gates, the Kennedys
etc are the upper class - not random Google engineers who joined in the last
few years like some US people seem to imply!

~~~
pan69
But the British also have an odd idea of public vs private schooling... :)

~~~
jkhaxxe
People hate on the public schools (for Americans that means the very top end
of private schools), but their history is that they were set up before there
were any state schools, and provided education for the public, rather than
their own people, so the name is apt. You had to pay or get a scholarship, but
still like any other school at the time they were open to the (paying) public.

